# Solved: Install Server 2k8 without a DVD drive



## Manny_ToJo (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi,

I have a IBM server that I need to install Server 2008 on. This server doesn't have a DVD rom drive however  What I DO have is another PC on the same subnet of our network running Vista and an ISO for Server 2008. I also have a Windows PE disk to boot up the server, I just don't know how to get the ISO to install on the server. This is probably a really easy thing to do, or i am just missing something. Please excuse my ignorance, I am in dire need of some help. Thank you for any help.


----------



## mich2212001 (Jul 31, 2008)

u can mount the ISO using power ISO to install windows 2k8 from there... it should not be hard to do.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

It might be a bit challenging to use a program like PowerISO without having an operating system installed. Just a guess.

If the server didn't come with an optical drive, it's probably designed to boot directly to the network and connect to an installation server.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

You can make a bootable external hard drive or thumb drive and copy it there.


----------



## mich2212001 (Jul 31, 2008)

sorry about ISo option, i thought he/she at least has an OS installed & want to upgrade. if that's not the case then PXE boot should be used to get the installation done. since you have winPE disk (some times 64bit is better) u can do the follwoing
to do that, you need win 2008 dvd to copy i386 dir from. you will alos need a working pc with win 2000/xp pro/2003.
create a share in the pc you are going to use as server for istallation & copy the i386 folder to it.
then you need download & configure Tftpd32 in to that computer, make note of ip & computer name. 
I'm assuming you know how to configure Tftpd32, u can look it up in there website. 
then boot to winPE disk & boot to it then 
X:\>net use D:\\computerip/computername\share created earlier
should get some like this Command completed successfully.
D:\>setup.exe
then follow the wizard


----------



## Manny_ToJo (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks guys, the box is now up and runing 2k8 great  You all rock!


----------

